# Brown's String Quartet No.3 1st movement



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow, that is gorgeous.


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous.


Thanks for your reply, and I have been practicing this piece lately.


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

This is the recording of the third movement of my third string quartet.


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

Nice! Who is the quartet?


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

composer jess said:


> Nice! Who is the quartet?


By the way, I'm searching for a new quartet to play the quartet I'm planning to compose. Or I'm going to compose something else at this moment.


----------



## nardobrown (Feb 15, 2019)

composer jess said:


> Nice! Who is the quartet?


I personally know the cellist, and I think he's now working in an orchestra.


----------

